
Run your end-to-end encrypted chat server using Matrix and Riot - gszathmari
https://blog.cryptoaustralia.org.au/2017/03/21/run-your-end-to-end-encrypted-chat-server-matrix-riot/
======
uhoreg
> You might get a python-cffi package conflict error at this point which will
> cause the matrix-synapse install to fail. If this is the case, we'll install
> Aptitude (an alternative Debian package manager) to help us resolve the
> conflict semi-painlessly.

An easier way to resolve the conflict is to just run "apt install python-
cffi/jessie-backports".

~~~
gszathmari
Thanks for the tip, corrected :)

